# Does your Chi have Allergies?



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Can you PLEASE help me out!

Ok, Fiddle has always been an itchy dog. No fleas or obvious skin conditions but she still scratched.

She was being Fed ADVANCE for puppies. Its a high quality one as far as I have seen. Now, I had to go buy a new bag the other day and I only wanted a small one (It took us FOUR months to get through a 3kg bag lol) 

When I opened it, I realised it was a little different, the kibble was shaped diff and it had "GROWTH" on the bag, I think the last one had nutrience or something.

Now Fiddle is SCRATCHING LIKE MAD. She is also a little red around the mouth! and her eyes are extra watery!

I had a tiny amount of the old kibble left so I gave her that in the morning. 

But now what?

here are my Q's

A. do we think its allergies?

B. Do you think she was always allergic to this brand?

C. How can I get her new food, knowing she wont be allergic to it?

D. what can I do to calm the itching for now?


I am absolutely desperate!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Anyone?.......


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Dog Food Reviews - Advance Puppy Growth - Powered by ReviewPost

Is this the food you've been feeding her? If so, I definitely think it's the food that's making her itchy, with corn and by-products... 

I'm not sure what foods are available in Australia, but I'm sure you could return the bag you bought for a better quality food.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

LovesMyPups said:


> Dog Food Reviews - Advance Puppy Growth - Powered by ReviewPost
> 
> Is this the food you've been feeding her? If so, I definitely think it's the food that's making her itchy, with corn and by-products...
> 
> I'm not sure what foods are available in Australia, but I'm sure you could return the bag you bought for a better quality food.


That name looks right but everything else is off. I am so confused why its a 1!!  Its one of the more expensive ones here!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Haha...I just looked it up & came here to post the exact same link.  If this is the food read the review. You'll be surprised at what you find. And if it is the food I'm not surprised she's been having itchy skin. You'll be so much happier (as will she!) if you find her a better food. I feed raw but knowing full well it's not for everyone--I also very highly recommend foods like ZiwiPeak, Honest Kitchen, Addiction, Stella & Chewy's, etc. All are a form of dehydrated/freeze dried/etc raw & all are very minimally processed. Minimally processed means its easier for your dog to digest. 

There are higher quality kibbles out there but I personally feel the kibble form is SO hard on their system. It takes so much moisture to process the food that if they aren't drinking a TON of water it takes it from their system which in turn gives them dry/itchy skin. Some dogs don't do well on kibble period, despite the quailty. Marley was one of those...his skin was very dry even on EVO (which is a 6 star food). Shortly after we switched to raw his dry skin went away.

Anyway, I hope you're able to find a food that helps with the itchies! And in other ways as well!!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Here is the ingredience list off the companies site

this is what she was on











And the new one I bought











Its a lil diff from the site, but does it still look itchy lol


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aust Chi Mumma said:


> That name looks right but everything else is off. I am so confused why its a 1!!  Its one of the more expensive ones here!!!


Expensive doesn't always mean better quality. Where are you buying the food? You'll have to find a pet specialty store in order to find the good foods as they aren't sold in big box stores or grocery stores. Typically, speciality stores are easier to find than big box stores! (at least around here) I'm not sure what they have available in Australia but do a search on any of the food I mentioned aboves websites & see if there is anything available. I know the ZiwiPeak is made in New Zealand so perhaps that would be an option. I personally think it's the BEST prepackaged dog food out there. While the sticker price is shocking 1 2.2lb bag would last 1 Chi for about 6 weeks so it's really not bad at all!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks to be the same thing with maybe a few differences. Still a low quality food though & more than likely what has been causing Fiddles itches since she was a pup.  You could get such a better quality food for probably the same price...you'll just have to look a little harder! Once you find a good carrier though it won't be so bad. I'd riden by our specialty store SOOOO many times & never stopped in. I never knew what a different world it was in there. haha


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

MChis said:


> Expensive doesn't always mean better quality. Where are you buying the food? You'll have to find a pet specialty store in order to find the good foods as they aren't sold in big box stores or grocery stores. Typically, speciality stores are easier to find than big box stores! (at least around here) I'm not sure what they have available in Australia but do a search on any of the food I mentioned aboves websites & see if there is anything available. I know the ZiwiPeak is made in New Zealand so perhaps that would be an option. I personally think it's the BEST prepackaged dog food out there. While the sticker price is shocking 1 2.2lb bag would last 1 Chi for about 6 weeks so it's really not bad at all!


I will definately be switching foods. Around her lil ole mouth is red atm from her scratching! 

I didnt know ZiwiPeak was made in NZ! If it makes it all the way to US, I am sure they sell it here. Yeahhh I did get the Kibble from a Large Pet Chain (PetBarn) 

So glad I have you guys here to help. I would have just assumed she always had fleas teeheehee


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Woah they do have it here!! 

Joy!!!

Ok. Silly question.

But is it the canned food?

or the bagged food?

(sorry if it takes me a lil to reply, Im off to lunch)


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, poor baby!  

If you're able to get ZiwiPeak (I love both the dehydrated & wet--the wet isn't like regular wet food it's really great!!) you will see such a huge difference & will be soooo happy! You get the same benefits from that food as you do prey model raw (minus the dental benefits or mental stimulation) but health wise & the fact it doesn't cause as much tartar build up...all the same wonderful benefits! Here is the ingredient list for the venison dehydrated ZiwiPeak...very simple & the meats are all air dried.

Venison - Meat (min. 65%), Liver, Tripe, Heart and Kidney (min. 19.5%), Chicory Inulin, Green-lipped Mussel (min. 4%), Fish Oil, Lecithin, Kelp, Vitamins and Minerals, Parsley, Naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols, additives: Vit. D3 592 IU/kg, Vit. E 7.4mg/kg, Copper (copper proteinate) 9.8mg/kg. Calories 1794 KJ/100g.


I'm sure they must sell it there. I know here in the US the price is about the same if you buy online on Amazon. You get more food for your money if you are able to get the 11lb bag. It's expensive for sure that way but would last your one pup forever! You would have to put it in freezer bags & freeze what you're not using as opening & closing their resealable bag will dry it out after a while (I probably wouldn't keep more than a months worth out unsealed).

Good luck & I can't wait to hear what you find!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes, they have both dehydrated/dry (which are small jerky like squares) & canned also. We've used all 3 dehydrated (Venison, Venison & Fish & Lamb) & for wet we've used Tripe, Venison & Fish, Venison & Lamb. Not sure if there are any other wet formulas but there are only 3 dehydrated. Anyway, I actually have both on hand now for a pinch. When we fed all ZiwiPeak back this summer I fed mainly dehydrated but put a spoonful of wet in with 1 meal a day. But I've also fed a whole meal of wet before & been just fine. It would cost a lot to feed all canned though I'm afraid.

The only thing I'd suggest besides making sure you only feed the recommended amount (which the serving size is SOOO small because it has zero fillers--so it's easy to overfeed) is adding about 2oz of water to each meal when feeding the dehydrated. That way you're sure she is getting moisture at the time of eating so it can digest properly w/o taking away from her little body. I find it makes a big difference & it also slows them down a bit to boot! 


**EDIT TO ADD**
ZiwiPeak doesn't have a specific puppy formula because the food is such high quality. The only thing they recommend for puppies is to feed double the recommended serving size based on weight. You could start with double & reduce if she starts getting chunky. :lol: But I just wanted to point that out so you didn't hunt for a puppy formula & wonder why you couldn't find one. LOL I so hope you're able to find a local carrier!! :hello1:


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Itching around the face is definitely a sign of allergies to food. Corn is the #1 allergen in pet foods, then chicken or beef. I would switch to a food without corn (which is hard for dogs to digest anyways), add some Salmon Oil & Vitamin E to her diet as well, that helps with the itchies.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

MChis said:


> Aww, poor baby!
> 
> If you're able to get ZiwiPeak (I love both the dehydrated & wet--the wet isn't like regular wet food it's really great!!) you will see such a huge difference & will be soooo happy! You get the same benefits from that food as you do prey model raw (minus the dental benefits or mental stimulation) but health wise & the fact it doesn't cause as much tartar build up...all the same wonderful benefits! Here is the ingredient list for the venison dehydrated ZiwiPeak...very simple & the meats are all air dried.
> 
> ...





MChis said:


> Yes, they have both dehydrated/dry (which are small jerky like squares) & canned also. We've used all 3 dehydrated (Venison, Venison & Fish & Lamb) & for wet we've used Tripe, Venison & Fish, Venison & Lamb. Not sure if there are any other wet formulas but there are only 3 dehydrated. Anyway, I actually have both on hand now for a pinch. When we fed all ZiwiPeak back this summer I fed mainly dehydrated but put a spoonful of wet in with 1 meal a day. But I've also fed a whole meal of wet before & been just fine. It would cost a lot to feed all canned though I'm afraid.
> 
> The only thing I'd suggest besides making sure you only feed the recommended amount (which the serving size is SOOO small because it has zero fillers--so it's easy to overfeed) is adding about 2oz of water to each meal when feeding the dehydrated. That way you're sure she is getting moisture at the time of eating so it can digest properly w/o taking away from her little body. I find it makes a big difference & it also slows them down a bit to boot!
> 
> ...


I can not thank you enough for all the info you have given me. I am always open to new things, and i think I held off because of lack of knowledge. Just placed an order for the lamb dehydrated, some lamb cans and some beef treats. Its friday here so I have to wait till probly wed next week tho (none of the stores were close enough to drive to on such short notice)

Going to PetBarn this arvo to refund the bag of food. dunno what Im going to feed her this weekend tho : /

I feel terrible for feeding her something that makes her sick for the past 4 months! Uhhhhhh!!!!

Again, if I didnt have you guys as my sounding board I wouldnt have even known about dog allergies and how to spot them! 

Thanks!!!!! I will post a few days after fiddle is on ziwipeak!



cprcheetah said:


> Itching around the face is definitely a sign of allergies to food. Corn is the #1 allergen in pet foods, then chicken or beef. I would switch to a food without corn (which is hard for dogs to digest anyways), add some Salmon Oil & Vitamin E to her diet as well, that helps with the itchies.


Yup, stocked up on some ziwipeak! and going to refund the food this arvo. 

Wanted to thank you Heather, your posts from a while back about Zoeys allergies gave me the knowledge to spot Fiddles! So Thanks!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Aust Chi Mumma said:


> Wanted to thank you Heather, your posts from a while back about Zoeys allergies gave me the knowledge to spot Fiddles! So Thanks!


You are MOST welcome, allergies are something we've battled with Zoey since she was about 6 months old. They are just now (since switching to raw) clearing up for the first time ever.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Ava has allergies.. i have had to switch food so many times to find one she dosnt have break outs to.. I am really thinking about switching to raw but i Jus hate touching raw meat it grosses me out lol


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I won't say I read each of these posts thoroughly, but did you give her Benadryl for the allergic reaction? That should help with the itching and other symptoms.
I recently asked my vet how much Benadryl for a 5 lb. dog and she said 12.5 mgs.
I hope Fiddle is all better!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

You could feed her some meat for the weekend  par boil it or if you're not adverse to raw meat chuck her 1/3 of a chicken wing

Ziwi peak is an amazing food I have some here daisy is severely allergic to near enough everything she had soft stools from te day I got her which progressed into bloody stools I changed to raw and haven't looked back however when ziwi came to the uk in April I got some for my lazy days we use both the dry and the wet and she tolerates it fine!! 

Like all foods tho make sure you concentrate on her teeth  you may notice she puts on weight and grows better I know she's a puppy and smallish but I noticed that with puppies with allergies once you get them on a food they aren't allergic too they seem to grow smoother


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My chi has severe food and environmental allergies. I can't tell you how many bags of food I went through before I finally had blood work done to find out what she was allergic to. I'm not telling you to do bloodwork, but I have her on The Honest Kitchen and Acana. I like to leave a little kibble down for her to nibble on inbetween THK feedings as I don't give her any treats or table scraps (Nothing!) I was nervous at first giving her kibble again as I strongly believe that the crappy kibble I had her on in the beginning might be where her allergy problem stems from. She handles Acana well, but I don't think she's all that crazy for it. 
I got two free nice size samples of Ziwipeak that I'll give her when I finish the Acana. If you email Ziwipeak and ask for free samples to try, they'll send you an awesome gift package with several samples of different things, like a deer leg with the hoof. Midgie has no interest in it. Haha
I was told you can give 1-2 mg of Benedryl per pound of your chi. Since I can't seem to find baby Benedryl, it is imperitive that I keep adult Benedryl on hand at all times and I cut the pill in fourths. She's 7 pounds and can take 1/4 once a day. It helps. Midgies mouth stays red too, but I'm giving her allergy shots of everything she's allergic to.


----------

